# Rifle will not Fire



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

I recently purchased a 270 Weatherby and it will not fire. It goes click but will not fire. I was wondering if it may be that the bolt is bad. Anybody that can offer assistance would be greatly appreciated. We accidentally threw out the box with all the paperwork and receipt so I am not sure if the store will take it back.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

How many times have you tried? Does it dent the primer on the shell? If there's no dent, it may be a bad firing pin. If there is, try some different ammo.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

No Dent in the ammo. Does this mean the bolt is probably bad?


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

have you checked the lock on the rifle (the little plastic piece you stick in the back of the bolt and turn so it will fire)?


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

I don't have a plastic piece and I don't see a place to stick one.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

try to contact weatherby on the internet or by phone.their tch department should be able to get you squared away.while you're talking with them ask if they can send you a parts manual for your rifle.


----------



## oldnslow55 (Apr 14, 2004)

bad pin broken


----------



## ShoreBoundOne (Apr 6, 2004)

If it goes "click", then there is nothing wrong with the firing mechanism in the bolt...it almost has to be the firing pin.....does it protrude after firing? you should be able to see this if you slowly open the bolt part way....or just remove the bolt from the gun....call the company and get a manual....good luck

Mitch


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

in the end of the bolt there should be either 2 holes ( like the remingtons have) or a small slot..the gun should have came with a small "key" to turn it with, the gun will not fire untill that key is turned (it only has to be done once or you can do it every time if you have kids to keep them from shooting the gun)


----------

